# Και βίντεο και στίχοι



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Αξιόλογο ιστολόγιο (μάλλον Wordpress αποπίσω):

http://www.1lyricsvideo.com/

Παρουσιάζει γιουτιουμπάκια μαζί με τους στίχους των τραγουδιών.

Παράδειγμα:
http://www.1lyricsvideo.com/machine-gun-lyrics-video-portishead/
Από το Third, το πρόσφατο άλμπουμ των Portishead.


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι κακό, αλλά ΠΟΛΥ ποπ, ρε παιδί μου...
:)


----------

